# Help with Building a Gaming/multimedia Computer



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

*So long story short ive gone through alot with me year old xps 420. Only intresting thing was i managed to run a 4850 on the system using a 375 watt psu which was cool. I plan to keep the video card "HIS Radeon 4850 Turbo" with plans to go crossfire in a new system that wont bottleneck like hell.*
Ive had a taste of good fps now so i want more but i need some help from you all.ray:

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
*Im willing to spend up and around a thousand on a great new machine but the cheaper the better as long ad the vitals are running pristine."positive thinking"*

Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
*I dont want anything to do will dell, Im intrested in In either a Intel E8500 Chip, cheap i7's or superior chips. Also a DDR3/DDR2 compatible motherboard that also supports 2xPcie-2.0 and can meet the typicall gamers needs.*

Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
*On occasion i will have WoW or some game running and need to open up the web browser or have itunes up in the background. not much multitasking but i hear i7's run games better but i could be wrong.*

Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
*Relatively new games but i dont game that often, i do have crysis warhead/wow/cod5 and plan to get more games like so in the future.*

Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
*Close to none i think im a casual pc user and a gamer more than anything.*

Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
*Not at all, if anything my video card and cpus. Im content with leaving things alone if they perform within my means.*

Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
*Storing music, movies and games doing fine on my current 500gb hard drive it is more than i need.*

Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?
*nope*

Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
*Whichever is reccomended for gaming, i do like windows vista but it can be a pain with drivers. I currently have vista 32bit home.*

Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?
I* would absolutely appreciate help finding a case because its my first time building a computer. My concerns are airflow, the material i would hate to have a lawnmower next to me. Anything that resembles the xps 420 case or has the sleek professional look im all over that. Size doesnt matter but nothing outrageous in size would be great.*

Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
*none*
Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
*I plan to reuse my CDRw drive, my video card and ddr2 ram until i can get a full set of compatible ddr3.*

Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
*no monitor for now but a link to a nice monitor for a upgrade from my 1650.1050 dell E228WFP is fine too.*

Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
*Newegg.com and tigerdirect.com*

Location: What country do you live in?
*United States*
thankyou guys.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you going to reuse the current Hard drive and DVD drives or replace them?
An i7 system on a $1000 budget is pushing it.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

Might get a new hard drive thats about it and yes same dvd/cdrw combo drive.

There was a intel i7 for 269 on newegg but im not desperate for a i7 i woudl prefer a better duo core if anything like the e8500 should be fine if im not multi tasking.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The i7 set up is doable. You'll need to add the HD and a copy of windows to this so that's right at your budget plus shipping
Link,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,	Disc,	Cost	Rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128374 X58	$259.99	$20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202 i7 920	$279.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=850tx 850TX	$139.99	$20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145225 DDR3 3x2Gig	$100.00	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021 Case	$99.99	



$879.96	$40.00

Total	$839.96


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Or with the E8500, the HD, Vista and 4Gig of DDR2800, On the E8500 you don't need DDR3 DDR2 can out run the CPU FSB.

Link	Discp.	Cost	Rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036 E8500	$187.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184 DDR2 800 2x2	$54.99	30.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128358&Tpk=GA EP45 UD3P GA EP45 DQ6	$134.99	20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148294 SEA 500G	$89.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=850tx 850TX	$139.00	20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488 Vista HP 64	$99.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021 Case	$99.99	

$806.94	$70.00
Total	$736.94


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

Which do you think would perform better? are there any more compatible cases i just want a few to pick from is all


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The i7 for gaming either will run anything else you throw at it.
I use mostly coolermaster cases.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16811119138,N82E16811119106,N82E16811119068

This one is also a very nice case.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133074


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138 is absolutely gorgeous tyvm sir. I guess ill wing it with the i7 but will this case work for it or does it matter.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that case will work fine with the x58 motherboard.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

The case has a combo deal on a power supply it doesnt look bad at all either, reasonable reviews. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171032


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a good supply a tad light I feel for 2 HD4850 cards, but will probably run them.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

thankyou for the help wrench you made this easy.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

Everything is going ok so far im still waiting on more parts to come. I recieved my motherboard in a unplastic wrapped box with what looked like box cutter cuts on the side. The package was open basically so im a tad worred about it, i am sure untampered items come in platic wrapping. Everything seems to be inside and unopened, aside from that i could use help picking out a new video card.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130365
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130339
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161265
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161245

Im leaning towards the radeon 4870 1gb it seems to be a nice pick.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you end up getting the CM 700w?
The HD4870 as a single card will run on it.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

The 850watt corsair tx is what i got , just hopeing they didnt mess with the motherboard being it was opened. Also got a 640gb western digital instead of the seagate hd.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think I would still go with the HD4870 1 Gig card it is a beast.
Have you seen this one yet > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130446
Both are very good cards.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

Got everything inside and the system wont start up, Motherboard power is on but nothing else turns on. The front panel to the computer flashes on then off quickly, cpu fan does a quick spin and then the motherboard and ram sit there idle. Planning on calling gigabyte but any input on the situation ? My motherboard cant be shorting out because the power is on i would assume.

Not recieveing system beeps or any sign of power going to the fans/fans are currently connected by molex because the 4 pins were too short to reach certain mobo spots.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

It still could be a short. The green light on the motherboard kind of means that there's a green light on the motherboard. When you go to start it, and the power good signal is sent, then it all kicks in. So, depending on the short, you can have a light and still not be able to start. You have the cpu power connected as well as the 24 pin main ATX power?
I'd try benching it. - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html 

Also, clear your cmos, battery and jumper would be best. Some boards just won't start without it, but the on and off implies more of a short. All standoffs in the proper places with all screws? No extras or any missing?


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

I nplugged my ram and then my fans, seems like it was the fans. The mobo booted up and the cpu fan was running all the lights lit up. I had my fans connected by molex from the psu because some of the cables are too short to reach the mobo. So im going to start pluggign ram ect back in and see if its just the case fans.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds promising!


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

I dont have the computer plugged int oa montior atm but the ram is a go and so are the fans and im getting one beep im curious about, ill call gigabyte tomorrow. Cant wait to get it up and running time to go buy a os i guess.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

One beep is good, that's a successful post beep.
Need a monitor on there to get into the bios.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

The overclock led's are fully lighted up which may or may not be good. The Ram led's are stating normal voltage and, slightly over voltaged can be fixed if i can get themobo to stop shutting off. I am getting a long stream of beeps which means is a power problem. Took the mobo out of the case, plugged in only the psu and mobo speaker. The mobo turns on the turns off occasionally or will turn on and stay on with no beeps. 

I think its a bad motherboard : / or its bricked. The box was open when i recieved it so i was skeptical anyways.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

Basically this is whats going on. There is no ram inside at the moment because the mobo automatically shuts down with the ddr3 i bought. 

The night before i was recieveing power errors, i pulled everything out and secured the mobo set offs so i havent had the long stream of beeps so far. Its hard to tell if im getting a single post beep, the mobo speaker i have makes a quick tap sound when powered on"not sure if thats a post beep". 









The cpu fan is spinning, case fans on, hdd,cddrive ect are on. 

















The manual says the Leds to the top are the CPU load/mobo overclock level.
The Leds below are the Northbridge/DDR voltage and load levels. "theres a slight over voltage". No word from gigabyte yet i plan to call again.

Is the ram reqired to load into bios? I was unable to last night because of the looping powering on and offs and string beeps.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Without ram it will not pass the first post test and stop right there, What ram did you buy?
Have you tried 1 stick only?


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

Still curious about the leds but i tried 1 stick of ram and it seems to be working now, managed to load into bios aswell multiple times. CPU is around 37-39c idle northbridge 38-41c idle.

I dont plan to mess with overclocking, or very little after i have gotten some better cooling inside for the northbridge. Would a pci slow fan be sufficient? there seems to be a small slot specifically for one. Any other cooling suggestions appreciated, i prefer not to modify the case though the flaps are a bit finicky and padded with sound foam.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you mean a PCI Slot fan? They are mostly for cooling video cards.

You got the Cosomos Correct? Between the bottom fan the 2 top fans and the rear fan I don't see you needing more. The temps look good. 

What's up with the Ram? Which sticks did you get?


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

i got the 3x1gb corsair dominators 1600 i havent put the rest in yet ill wait till i get a os. I was right under the budget till i decided to get a more expensive case and yes its the cosmos 1000.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the Ram voltage in the Bios you have to bump it up to 1.55 or 1.6v.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

thier set to 1.5, i still see the over voltage led for ddr thou, might just be a feature for when im in bios. The leds cut off if i let it run


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it boot with the 3 sticks in?


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

The 3 sticks work, Installed vista 64 bit, i may need more ram it seems slower than my current computer , starting up. Got a his radeon 4870 in no problems ran at 60c stock idle had to crank the fan up to 45% its at 43-45c idle now. 

Cpu 35-44c and northbridge/HDD are 40's idle"im a tad concerned about those because thier not under serious load. 

So eevrything is together but i need tips to bring these temps down, granted the case is steel so case mods are a no go. 

Or possible software to crank up case fan speeds, thier running 700-1100rpms atm.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Put them under load and see where they go neither are cause for alarm at the moment.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

Popped crysis in only thing i could think of and the cpu is up around the 50's underload stock settings.

Im having issues with vista not loading the ati catalyst so i cant control the fan speed right now but the video card is running high 60's under load possibly low 70's.

Vista is a bit slow on initial load up aswell take about 4 minutes to log in and have everything load up.

Im unable to find anything to up the case fan speeds witin the bios.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

WoW with catalyst and this broswer open, cpu core 0 is at 57c, 1-3 are 45-51c. 
GPU 49-51c


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the Ram a Trichannel kit or 3 individual sticks?
Check that the cooler is tight, all 4 legs are fully seated.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

The ram is tri channel, the cpu cooler should be fine its fool proof. Maybe i did not put enough thermal paste. I followed intels reccomended instructions of a vertical strip down the cpu.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Or too much about the size of a grain of rice, Did you remove the thermal pad from the stock heat sink?

The legs are far from foolproof one of the most common issues with new builds.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes thermal pad was removed, applied some ac5, turned the leg down into the mobo, and pushed them down , even checked the back of the mobo before i put it in. Ive been using Realtemps and Speedfan and both have very different readings. 

I plugged some of the fans directly to the PSU to hopefully get more rpms out of them or better airflow.

-Speedfan is showing the cores 1-7 idle at 27-33c, Temps 1-3 at 40-47c. Ran some stuff and cores jump 10-20c to low 40's while core 0 is making its way into the 50's under load.

-RealTemps is showing the cores idle around 39-44c, TJmax is 40-60 idle and underload.
Cores temps spike up to mid 50's and touched low 60's under heavy load via the sensor test on realtemps. I am taking into consideration these scores could be +or- 5to10. 

-Everest Is a little inbetween the other two programs. 
Temperatures	
Motherboard	38 °C (100 °F)
CPU	32 °C (90 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1	42 °C (108 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2	42 °C (108 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #3	43 °C (109 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #4	43 °C (109 °F)
North Bridge	45 °C (113 °F)
GPU Diode (DispIO)	42 °C (108 °F)
GPU Diode (MemIO)	52 °C (126 °F)
GPU Diode (Shader)	46 °C (115 °F)
GPU VRM	43 °C (109 °F)	
Cooling Fans	
CPU	948 RPM
GPU	4075 RPM

Voltage Values	
CPU Core	1.04 V
+5 V	5.05 V
VBAT Battery	2.93 V
DIMM	1.52 V	
Current Values	
CPU	6.46 A	
Power Values	
CPU	6.72 W

I probbably just need a much better cpu cooler or some better thermal paste/application. What do you think?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I trust the Everest readings more so then speedfan.
What does the Bios report compared to either sensor program?
Give CoreTemp a try it's pretty accurate on C2's don't know on i7's yet> http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

Mid 40's idle across the board with coretemp. Under heavy load 51-60c max had crysis on with 4xaa and max settings. 

Bios is around the same idle low to mid 40's.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

From what I've been seeing it's in the ballpark the Idle temps a tad high but , I've seen 70c using prime 95, the temp sensor programs can be a bit misleading because their based off the tjmax reading which Intel publishes as a nominal value the cpu doesn't trigger a tj value until it nears the max(the point at which it throttles back), so with the new chips the sensor programs still need a lot of tweaking in my opinion before we see reliable data.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

Ill probbably go for a new CPU cooler and a different paste, airflow would be better is the fan on the bottom of the case by the filers was pushing more airflow. Its bringing in cool air just not enough. 

I may need to tool around in the bios a bit. Im really impressed so far thou aside from temps and windows performance. The cpu could very easily eat through anythign if i can get the temps down to push atleast a 3.2ghz clock.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> I think I would still go with the HD4870 1 Gig card it is a beast.
> Have you seen this one yet > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130446
> Both are very good cards.


That is amazing.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

The western digital drive is the problem as far as my slow vista. It was slow to install windows to begin with im going to need a new drive. Im hearing a horrible squeaking,chalkboard type sound coming from the drive on boot up and during use of certain apps.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Seagate 32Meg cache model is the way to go what size are you looking for?


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

The harddrive is not where the noise is comign from i checked again today, its coming from by the PSU and CPU and sounds like dragging a knife through glass or short screeches of chalk on a board. I may have to RMA the PSU and if its not the PSU it has to be the motherboard. 

I figured out the led problem on the board is was some energy saver program from the motherboard. My case Pled was flashing whiel the system was in use and the mobo was showing overcharge leds. 

This is my first time building a computer its a pain in the butt so far hehe im going crazy over here. I appreciate the help so much otherwise i would give up.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You have a case fan right next to the cpu cooler and also one near the PSU if you think the noise is coming from that area unplug the case fans first to eliminate them as the source.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

The sound is the CPU/or CPU fan there is no doubt about it. Everytime the hard drive is in use i can hear this annoying chirping sound. None of the case fan are causing the noise.


----------



## syncsnow (Feb 5, 2009)

I may have some parts i need to return i guess. Im having terrible video/flash visuals aswell.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Could the noise be from the Video card?


----------



## shahedjoy (Jan 19, 2008)

go with i7


----------

